# Lo vamos hablando



## seergi

Buenas, alguna idea para traducir "lo vamos hablando", en el sentido "ya fijaremos más adelante una hora/lugar para la cita"?

Gracias


----------



## Peterdg

Mi intento:

Das verabreden wir später schon.


----------



## osa_menor

Mi intento:
_Wir werden schon noch darüber reden_.
o
_Wir reden schon noch darüber._

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

Peterdg said:


> Mi intento:
> 
> Das verabreden wir später schon.


Das würde wohl ein Spanier sagen. :



osa_menor said:


> Mi intento:
> _Wir werden schon noch darüber reden_.
> o
> _Wir reden schon noch darüber._


Das eher ein Deutscher. 

Is auch net bös gemeint.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

_*Quisiera añadir una sugerencia más, espero que sea de ayuda !?

lo vamos hablando: ya fijaremos más adelante una hora/lugar para la cita 
Wir werden später die Zeit/den Ort für die Verabredung/für das Treffen festlegen/bestimmen, indem wir noch darüber reden.

Saludos*_


----------



## ailrun

Mein Vorschlag wäre: "ausmachen" oder "vereinbaren“

Ejemplo:

Deberíamos fijar el lugar del encuentro ya y el resto (como la hora, quien hace la reserva etc.) lo vamos hablando

Wir sollten schon jetzt einen Treffpunt festlegen, den Rest (Uhrzeit, wer reserviert etc) können wir später ausmachen / vereinbaren.


----------

